# New Business Logo



## Deola (Mar 31, 2016)

I hired someone to design my logo. The business name is Purple Spinel Soap co. What do you think? I haven't decided on this yet, but I like it. Do you think it will work well for my soap stamp?


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 31, 2016)

It's cute... does it go with your brand? I'd take it as marketing towards fairly young women. 

I worry about the colors... it looks like it has 6 on my monitor. That many colors can add up printing costs.

I think it's a little hard to read (especially if printed in grayscale or on a soap stamp). Losing the top of the "L" in spinel and bottom of the "P" in purple... At a glance, I'm reading it as "purale spinei". The color tone of dark pink in the "i" feels really close to the purple. Maybe if it was lightened??

I don;t sell, so take whatever I have to say with a big, ole heaping grain of salt.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 31, 2016)

I have to agree with snappy.  The colors and the font are not easy to read.  Once made into a stamp you are likely to loose even more of it.   You should also add Soap Company onto it.  But i would certainly change the colors/fonts as it would mostly appeal to young folks.  It's always difficult to come up with a good logo and a lot of precious time sometimes.  I'm also thinking Purple Spinal when I see it.    Sorry!


----------



## Deola (Mar 31, 2016)

I know this can't go on soap stamp. What do you think about this?


----------



## Rusti (Mar 31, 2016)

Deola said:


> View attachment 20226
> 
> 
> I know this can't go on soap stamp. What do you think about this?



Personally, as logos go, this one is worse than the first. As a designer myself, I don't have too many problems with the first, but I'd ask about upping the contrast to make it more legible.

Ask for them in black and white. A good one will work just as well in black and white as it does color. And it will scale beautifully too. The first one does that. This one...doesn't.


----------



## SuzieOz (Mar 31, 2016)

The first one's cute! I wasn't sure if it said spinel or spinei though, so had to read on to find out. Other than that, it's pretty and girly, probably not what you want on a man's soap??

I do like it though.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 31, 2016)

I agree about the second one, sorry, but I don't find it appealing. 

The suggestion of the first label being in black (or gray) and white is something to consider. You could add color in the flower and the dot over the i. Maybe the two words could be separated a bit for easier reading. It is cute, and of the two I like it a lot better than the second one.


----------



## Relle (Mar 31, 2016)

I'd find something more simplistic, I also had to look up the definition of spinel.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Apr 1, 2016)

Ahh Spinel, the disappointment gem. I want sapphires but all I get is spinel. And t make matters worse they even taste like saphires so they can be deceiving if you have bad light, like at the end of the day...   

I like the fist logo but agree it needs something to separate the 2 words so they dont get lost in themselves


----------



## Susie (Apr 1, 2016)

I like things simple and clear to read.  I honestly don't like either one.  Sorry.


----------



## Deola (Apr 4, 2016)

I eventually settle for this. Readable and colorful ( I just love purple).


----------



## singingjeanie (Apr 5, 2016)

Deola said:


> View attachment 20222
> 
> 
> I hired someone to design my logo. The business name is Purple Spinel Soap co. What do you think? I haven't decided on this yet, but I like it. Do you think it will work well for my soap stamp?


 
---------------------------------------------------
For one thing its is too close together and thus on a soap stamp I believe it wouldn't look right. If it was a fraction away from each other it would be fine.  over all I like it!



Deola said:


> View attachment 20300
> 
> 
> I eventually settle for this. Readable and colorful ( I just love purple).


 
-------------------

Right on that is much better!!


----------



## woody1000 (May 5, 2016)

Hi, try people per hour there are people on there who design logos very cheap to a very high standard and you will get a vector logo with all the files, photoshop, ai etc, so you can make changes when you need to.


----------



## Misschief (May 6, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> I worry about the colors... it looks like it has 6 on my monitor. That many colors can add up printing costs.



Speaking as a printer, I don't know where the OP is but around here, most printers now print digitally, not on presses. Colour is colour. Where I work, you can have full colour, full bleed (colour "bleeds" off the edge of a card or sheet), and it won't cost any more than having one coloured letter on an item. 

If it's going to be printed on a press, then yes, the more colour you have, the more it will cost.


----------



## Spice (May 16, 2016)

Deola said:


> View attachment 20300
> 
> 
> I eventually settle for this. Readable and colorful ( I just love purple).



Are you going to be selling gemstones or soap? If soap the name doesnt fit, if gemstones....perfect.:neutral:


----------



## Rusti (May 22, 2016)

woody1000 said:


> Hi, try people per hour there are people on there who design logos very cheap to a very high standard and you will get a vector logo with all the files, photoshop, ai etc, so you can make changes when you need to.



I have only one warning regarding getting logos at 'bargain' rates. Those people who do them for super cheap are (not always, but rather depressingly often) sometimes using clip or stock art they have no business using for unique business logos simply because they are cutting corners and saving time.

It's worth the investment in your business to spend a little on what is basically going to be your identity. You want it to be unique to you and your business and not a clip art contraption the designer coughed up because you only wanted to spend $50.

--------------------------------------

That being said, Deola, I think the logo you decided on is much better than the first two, good choice!


----------

